# Soil Test Results - No clue where to begin



## graham-n (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Just got my soil test results and I'm clueless how to proceed. It seems like an incredibly high amount of fertilizer they are recommending and am unsure when I should put it down, and if I should do it in smaller batches.

Also, it seems like the PH is high but they haven't recommended lowering. Is this something that's feasible given the high PH+calcium?

My lawn is mostly KBG at 26000 SQFT. Over-seeded approx 4 weeks ago.

Front lawn over septic:


Front Left Lawn:


Back Lawn:


Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The applications rates low way too high to me too. What lab is doing this? And for the 2nd sample, which is low in potassium, they aren't recommending a high potassium fertilizer but instead a high phosphorus one, which they say was already acceptable. Makes no sense to me either. Call the lab and talk to them about it. The general rule is no more than one pound of a nutrient per 1000 sq ft in a month. They apparently have a different opinion on this.


----------



## graham-n (Aug 22, 2021)

Stratford Agri Analysis.

Yeah I'm going to call them to figure out what the deal is, rather not burn my Lawn.


----------

